# A few SEMA show pics



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Just thought I'd post a few pics I took at SEMA in Las Vegas hope you enjoy ....

































I'm not sure if I put this thread in the right place


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

2 things....

First, it was taking the pics a long time to come up: I have cable modem too. You might want to check into that. Second, this post can stay here in the SW forum if you wish. OR, if you want more viewers, it can be moved to General. If you wish to have it moved, ask the SW forum moderator (StealthB14)--- he'll gladly do it for you.

Pics are sweet though. Thx!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

that's weird cause they load up pretty fast for me 
sorry


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i saw the twin turbo Z that was there...it was sick


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismoprincess, 

I'm hurt, you didn't invite me  The pics look verrrry nice, and don't mind Joe, he doesn't know what he's talkin 'bout They load fast for me at home and at school.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

stealthb14 said:



> *Nismoprincess,
> 
> I'm hurt, you didn't invite me  The pics look verrrry nice, and don't mind Joe, he doesn't know what he's talkin 'bout They load fast for me at home and at school. *


Hey Stealth... SHUUUUUUUUSH!  Not sure what's up with my end, I'm still getting them to load pretty slow. I know my connection is capped at on ly 128kbps up, but still. Regardless, very nice shots from SEMA. Roomate and I (JustinP10) were thinking of going, but both our cars are down right now. Maybe next year!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Hey Stealth... SHUUUUUUUUSH!  Not sure what's up with my end, I'm still getting them to load pretty slow. I know my connection is capped at on ly 128kbps up, but still. Regardless, very nice shots from SEMA. Roomate and I (JustinP10) were thinking of going, but both our cars are down right now. Maybe next year! *


wow your roommate is JustinP10? i used to own a P10 and was on those G20.net forums til i crashed mine  just a coincedence i noticed, dont know if he remembers me but oh well


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sorryyyyy for the slow load up 
I can always email them to you if you like 
[email protected]
sorry stealth for not inviting


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *wow your roommate is JustinP10? i used to own a P10 and was on those G20.net forums til i crashed mine  just a coincedence i noticed, dont know if he remembers me but oh well  *


Yeah I'm stuck living with him for a while... LOL, j/k. Not sure about him remembering you, probably. He's mostly on G20.net anyways.


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I remember you, I recognize the pics of your G20 that are on your website too. 

As far as SEMA, I've gone the past two years, but I had to miss this year as my car is down at the moment  (not for long!) SEMA is like the biggest baddest ass car show ever.... seriously.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*wow your roommate is JustinP10?*

ohh they're more then roomies...LOL Just kidding. Whats up guys,..when are you gonna be around here, havent seen you in awhile!


----------



## JustinP10 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be up in Phoenix messing with my car in a week or two. I have some important family stuff I have to deal with for the next week or so, between that and finals my next week or two are completely booked solid.


----------



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

JustinP10 said:


> *... and finals my next week or two are completely booked solid. *


Attaboy J-Mac! So when you do finish up so you can come play w/ us at Streets?


----------

